# Portal Cake/Outside Test. I DID IT.



## igob8a

Quote:


Originally Posted by *igob8a* 
Confirmed, it does work.
I didn't do it the way it shows in the video; I just used noclip and zoomed out and I saw that a part of the map was the outside scene and another was the cake.
So the cake isn't a lie afterall









Same here ^^ (click for screenshot)


----------



## Refresh

Lol, why is half the mountain cut off?


----------



## l V l

Yeah man! Here is another one of the cake!


----------



## igob8a

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Refresh* 
Lol, why is half the mountain cut off?


It's just a photo valve stuck as a background, so it's cut off on the sides. You're not supposed to see the cut off parts if you play normally


----------



## l V l

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Refresh* 
Lol, why is half the mountain cut off?

It's just some picture thing... I guess you only see the good side for the cinematic. It's odd.


----------



## justarealguy

Those trees look a tad strange. Not like the normal source engine generated trees...hmm...

What's up with that?


----------



## igob8a

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justarealguy* 
Those trees look a tad strange. Not like the normal source engine generated trees...hmm...

What's up with that?

It's a photo of real trees... like in real life


----------



## Hellisforheroes

i told you so


----------



## PeePs

I'm guessing the people confused about the cut-off trees never played Portal. Basically it's cut off because when you don't use the glitch to get outside you never see that, only the part of the trees before the cutoff. The only time you see the trees is in a cinematic scene where you don't have control over anything, so you can only see what they want you to. I suck at explaining stuff... so I wouldn't be surprised if your still confused lol.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

yeah the whole scene is made so you only see it from the ground at one view point at the end. you would actually see the aperture science lab behind you if it were properly rendered but its not been made like that. kinda kills my imagination really


----------

